# Flying Sub Finished At Last!



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

This is my large flying sub,really enjoyed building it,added lights are the cheap battery operated led xmas lights,its not perfect by any means but im happy with it


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The interior looks great.The yellow paint job on the outside looks smooth.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic! Still working up the nerve to tackle mine!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

John P said:


> Still working up the nerve to tackle mine!


I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way.........

Your build looks sweet, dazzo. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! Nice smooth paint job on the hull, and the interior looks great. 

Sean


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Fantastic! Still working up the nerve to tackle mine!


The one problem I have with seeing the amazing builds out there, is I always feeling like I won't get anything near as nice, and end up unhappy with it as a result.

Especially with the bigger expensive kits. I don't want to sink another $100 in aftermarket parts to do a great looking build.

Another issue I have locally, is I live in the boondocks, so the majority of my unique modeling supplies have to be ordered online.

I was out yesterday looking for a simple rattlecan of a darker metal for the galactica, and even that escaped my abilities to locate. 8(

Downside to layed back living in a small town, I guess.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Great work on the Flying Sub! :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great build and very nice finish on the exterior....need to get back on mine soon!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice paint! Nice Light's! Nice pic's!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Really nice build,:thumbsup: thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind comments


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Beautiful job! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

How about a pic in a darker light, so the lighting is shown off more?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

dazzo said:


> ...but im happy with it


And _that's_ all that matters! Besides, it's a clean, well-detailed build--I'd be happy with it too. Well done!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Dazzo she looks great mate. :thumbsup:

I really like the effect on the engines too 

Gareee try living down under wher virtually everything in the sci-fi modeling is either *very* expensive or needs to be bought in os... :freak:
Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear ya, AJ, and feel yer pain.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

The sub looks really great! I'll have to pick one up. I'm envious of the subs I've seen built here!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

A beauty.......Mine is still paritally finished. Paint the floor, then the exterior. The floor scares me. LOL Thinking about the vinyl floor.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

I bought an A4 sheet of sticky backed blue reflective vinyl for the floor from ebay,stuck it down then trimmed to shape with a scalpel:thumbsup:


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice...I can't even get the courage to stripe the second fin! well done!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That does look real nice!:thumbsup: And I'll second a shot in the dark to get a better feel for the lights if you have time .
Jim


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Dazzo here is another thumbs up for your work, Looks great, really like how 
well you did with sealing up the front seams. Very smooth. I built this kit
a while back and loved it too. Great kit, great job.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, i love the model too,will try and get some pics that show the lighting better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

A little late to the party but I had to join in and congratulate you on a great job. These models of sci-fi mechanical devices (as opposed to figures, or war machines) allow little room for camouflaging mistakes. I'd be proud to finish one as well as you did.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Fantastic! Still working up the nerve to tackle mine!


Come on John, you never started your Jupiter 2 or Seaview either.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

dazzo said:


> This is my large flying sub,really enjoyed building it,added lights are the cheap battery operated led xmas lights,its not perfect by any means but im happy with it


Very nice indeed. The only flaw I see is the hatch cranks are suppose to be silver not red.


----------



## ScottyM1967 (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a flaw as much as an aesthetic choice. I did the same thing with mine, because the red wheel really adds a dash of color against the gray. The wheel gets lost in the details when it's the same color. 

Great work here. I wish my paint job came out as well. Those stripes were the bane of my existence. The rest of the kit was a dream, but those samned stripes!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I really gotta find the time to build this kit instead of staring at the parts for an hour and packing it back up! My pile keeps getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunch said:


> I really gotta find the time to build this kit instead of staring at the parts for an hour and packing it back up! My pile keeps getting bigger and bigger...


Thats why I just started the Galactica instead. Easier to do, and once you get another "win" under your belt, you are eager to do more.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job, dazzo! Now I'm Jonesing to start mine! Nice "econo" lighting job. Looks aftermarket to me, my friend!


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

pics with lights,sorry for the blur guys, im not great at taking pics in the dark


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, WOW! That looks even better! How did you get the different colored light effects? Different colored lights, or something else?


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree, it looks great! Very nice model.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys,the under floor lights are white with the panels painted with Tamiya clear yellow,the control panel lights are red,blue and green flashers,anything else is probably a reflection.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats what I'm talkin' about! WOW is right, that looks sharp as all get out!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really great, dazzo!


----------

